# How much to live in cyprus



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for the vagueness of the title. What I am asking is what would be considered enough to live on in Cyprus, I know everyones lifestyle is different but I was just looking for a ballpark figure. There will be my wife and me and we are looking to rent initially, I have allowed 500 euros per month for rent.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome,
This is a perrenial topic which has been discussed many times before - the consensus seems to be that you would need roughly the same as you would in the UK. Cyprus is certainly not a cheaper option, but at least it is sunnier (although having siad that it is pouring down here at the moment, and seems to have been for months - it has been a miserably cold winter and certainly our electricity bill has been painful the last two quaters)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Hello and welcome,
> This is a perrenial topic which has been discussed many times before - the consensus seems to be that you would need roughly the same as you would in the UK. Cyprus is certainly not a cheaper option, but at least it is sunnier (although having siad that it is pouring down here at the moment, and seems to have been for months - it has been a miserably cold winter and certainly our electricity bill has been painful the last two quaters)


We havn't had any rain for a couple of weeks at least Kimonas. The weather seems to have settled into nice sunny days here in the Paphos area
We did think we might get a spot of rain yesterday but the clouds just blew over us andthen the sun came out again:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Where in Cyprus? 500 euros should be more than enough in most places for upto a 2 bedroom.

kimonas, where in the UK? for 500 euros a month you might be able to find a hole in London to stay in.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

500 euros would certainly be enough for a very nice 2 bedroom apartment or maybe even a townhouse in the Paphos area and the East coast. You would struggle in Limassol though.
As for other costs, a couple could have a nice life here for 15K per year providing you are not heavy smokers or drinkers. 
Of course if you want to go out for meals several times a week then you would need more but if you live as you would in the UK, cooking at home, shopping locally, not getting too obsessive about Uk branded products you would be ok on that.

Veronica


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, and thank you all for you replies, I really appreciate them. Presently my pension is just under £25000, neither of us smoke but we both like a glass of wine. We are looking at the east coast area but not we would be open to suggestions if the right property came along. We had planned to move in a couple of years but have decided to bring it forward for various reasons, hence all the questions


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dojoman43 said:


> Hi, and thank you all for you replies, I really appreciate them. Presently my pension is just under £25000, neither of us smoke but we both like a glass of wine. We are looking at the east coast area but not we would be open to suggestions if the right property came along. We had planned to move in a couple of years but have decided to bring it forward for various reasons, hence all the questions


Hi dojoman. Have you been to Cyprus before? Why are you looking at the East Coast?
Personally I don't like the East Coast as it is not as attractive as the West coast.
The Paphos area is much greener, less touristy and unlike the east coast where a lot of places close down for four months in the winter, most places on the West coast are open all year round.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Veronica, yes we have been quite a few times but have always stayed on the east coast, like I said we are not restricted to that area and will look at other areas if the properties are available, thanks for your reply,


John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dojoman43 said:


> Hi Veronica, yes we have been quite a few times but have always stayed on the east coast, like I said we are not restricted to that area and will look at other areas if the properties are available, thanks for your reply,
> 
> 
> John


I would recommend that you spend sometime getting to know other areas before deciding where to settle. It may be that you decide that the East coast is still where you want to be but if you havn't been to other areas you may later regret it if you find when you get out and about that there are areas of the island you like better.
No matter where you decide I am sure that there will be plenty of properties to choose from. Getting the area right is far more important.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I would recommend that you spend sometime getting to know other areas before deciding where to settle. It may be that you decide that the East coast is still where you want to be but if you havn't been to other areas you may later regret it if you find when you get out and about that there are areas of the island you like better.
> No matter where you decide I am sure that there will be plenty of properties to choose from. Getting the area right is far more important.


Hi, we holidayed on the East coast for a few years before visiting the West, and much prefer this side of the island. Last year I made a journey over the the East again and couldn't wait to get back home, much greener and scenic in my opinion, but obviously personal choice.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*west coast*



Geraldine said:


> Hi, we holidayed on the East coast for a few years before visiting the West, and much prefer this side of the island. Last year I made a journey over the the East again and couldn't wait to get back home, much greener and scenic in my opinion, but obviously personal choice.


Yes, definately the west coast, when we looked at both areas the west ticked our boxes. You will get people on here who prefer the East, comes down to personal choice, :eyebrows:
Good luck on what you choose
Monty


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> 500 euros would certainly be enough for a very nice 2 bedroom apartment or maybe even a townhouse in the Paphos area and the East coast. You would struggle in Limassol though.
> As for other costs, a couple could have a nice life here for 15K per year providing you are not heavy smokers or drinkers.
> Of course if you want to go out for meals several times a week then you would need more but if you live as you would in the UK, cooking at home, shopping locally, not getting too obsessive about Uk branded products you would be ok on that.
> 
> Veronica


WOW!!! 15K a year,hubby still working and he doesn't earn that for a year,we still have mortgage,car to run for his work 23 mls round trip every day we've stopped smoking 8 month ago,don't go out no pubs left, only time we go out is for sunday dinner,We get by but not a lot left,but over here we know how to pull our belts in and boy have we had to pull them tight.Zin rented property in our part of the country is pretty good,3 bed with garden/drive £475,there is bargains to be had past Watford Gap:car:eace:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

wracgirl said:


> WOW!!! 15K a year,hubby still working and he doesn't earn that for a year,we still have mortgage,car to run for his work 23 mls round trip every day we've stopped smoking 8 month ago,don't go out no pubs left, only time we go out is for sunday dinner,We get by but not a lot left,but over here we know how to pull our belts in and boy have we had to pull them tight.Zin rented property in our part of the country is pretty good,3 bed with garden/drive £475,there is bargains to be had past Watford Gap:car:eace:


I manage on my state pension, albeit I have no rent to pay, but certainly I shop around and after years of full time working, bringing up a family and looking after parents, it's nice to be able to be inventive in the food stakes, using what is in season now I have more time to experiment. I also find I am not eating as much meat and turning, unintentionally, into a closet veggie.

I used to know 1,000 ways with mince and sausage when the kids were younger, mortgaged upto the hilt and 2 jobs!!

My old Cypriot neighbour can conjure up a wonderful soup out of a few greens growing around her garden and in the village.

It is do-able, you just have to cut your coat according to your cloth, and as my friend rightly says, you might as well struggle here than in the UK!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

By the way, whereabouts in Yorkshire are you? You need to join our TYKES CLUB!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> I manage on my state pension, albeit I have no rent to pay, but certainly I shop around and after years of full time working, bringing up a family and looking after parents, it's nice to be able to be inventive in the food stakes, using what is in season now I have more time to experiment. I also find I am not eating as much meat and turning, unintentionally, into a closet veggie.
> 
> I used to know 1,000 ways with mince and sausage when the kids were younger, mortgaged upto the hilt and 2 jobs!!
> 
> ...


:clap2:Love this reply been there too,only 2 of us now kids have kids of their ownwe keep saying sooner be skint there than here.,and like you we have cut our cloth we have to at the present time.We'll have our state pension's and money from house we've also done the sums and if we can't manage on that there must be somet wrong.,we#ll be renting long term don't want to buy.Jan house will go up for sale then take it from there 14 month for other half's retirement,I'm a Tyke in between Barnsley/Doncaster,:welcome::welcome:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

wracgirl said:


> :clap2:Love this reply been there too,only 2 of us now kids have kids of their ownwe keep saying sooner be skint there than here.,and like you we have cut our cloth we have to at the present time.We'll have our state pension's and money from house we've also done the sums and if we can't manage on that there must be somet wrong.,we#ll be renting long term don't want to buy.Jan house will go up for sale then take it from there 14 month for other half's retirement,I'm a Tyke in between Barnsley/Doncaster,:welcome::welcome:


Hi, Take a look at our 'Tykes Club' chatter in the Moufflon Lounge. There are quite a few from Gods own county now, I lived in Staincross but worked in Barnsley and travelled to Donny for meetings etc. 

Lisa (Leesa13) has just moved from Barnsley and Darren (Rhodes) will soon be here from Hemsworth.

There are folk in our club from the length and breadth of Yorkshire.:clap2:


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Take a look at our 'Tykes Club' chatter in the Moufflon Lounge. There are quite a few from Gods own county now, I lived in Staincross but worked in Barnsley and travelled to Donny for meetings etc.
> 
> Lisa (Leesa13) has just moved from Barnsley and Darren (Rhodes) will soon be here from Hemsworth.
> 
> There are folk in our club from the length and breadth of Yorkshire.:clap2:


Know them all well,Jeff (OH) worked S, Kirkby nr Hemsworth,now Balby nr Donny,we are in Bolton on Dearne,can't wait to get there if someone came with money now we'd sell up like a shot so so bad over here.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Darren Rhodes here, I used to live in goldthorpe a stones throw from thurscoe. What a tangled web we weave!!!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Darren Rhodes here, I used to live in goldthorpe a stones throw from thurscoe. What a tangled web we weave!!!


Born in Thurnscoe,had many a gud night in Goldthorpe Hotel,na gon,Horse n Groom or hoss n toss as we say still there,I lived nr resser top end yep a small world


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:focus:

Can we keep Tykes club chatter in the relevant thread.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I am almost reluctant to admit it but I am not from Yorkshire... but I do like yorkshire puddings with a roast dinner if it helps.. by the way what does "Tyke" mean? is it like tots?


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

How much to live in Cyprus?.......
Well, I have a 2nd home there, in the last six months I have been there approx 17 days, and I have just added up my EAC direct debits (electricity) and they total 1909 Euros!!
So, maybe Cyprus is cheap for some things but definitely not electricity! (and definitely not as a 2nd home).
The only items I have running whilst I am not there are fridge/freezer, swimming pool pump (4 hours a day over the winter) and low voltage auto night lights.
I just do not know how people afford such bills when the income levels are so low there.
I had the meter changed in case it was faulty back in the summer, so its not that, and there isn't anyone near enough to me to be using my electricity, so I am at a loss as to why it is so high?
Anyone else relate to this or is it just me? 

Jac


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Jac said:


> How much to live in Cyprus?.......
> Well, I have a 2nd home there, in the last six months I have been there approx 17 days, and I have just added up my EAC direct debits (electricity) and they total 1909 Euros!!
> So, maybe Cyprus is cheap for some things but definitely not electricity! (and definitely not as a 2nd home).
> The only items I have running whilst I am not there are fridge/freezer, swimming pool pump (4 hours a day over the winter) and low voltage auto night lights.
> ...


I can relate to that - we've had a similar bill (but for a 2 month period) but we do live here 24 /7 and have had the storage heaters on full blast this winter. many of our friends have had unusually high bills (there has been a raise in tarrif since the mari disaster and the desdtruction of the powerplant)...Let's see what the summer brings - I guess many will be sweating it out this year to cut back on AC bills....


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmm.. I had heard there are hikes in leccy prices but to not be there and have a bill like is horrific!! I think if you have left a friend with a key it might be wise to empty your fridge and turn it off - although it should be a nominal cost as the door isn't even being opened.. I am away from my place a lot and I am so glad my friend had it disconnected for me until I return.. wot you are describing is more than excessive and perhaps you should query how it can be that high - there could still be an error with the readings or is it just estimated and they owe you a huge wad in refunds?

Actually I wanted to ask something - there is an ad re cheap phone calls to Cyprus from the UK and it says 1p to call a landline and 3p to call a mobile but you have to phone an 0844 number first.. I phoned Vodaphone to ask about it and it is still a premium rate line so I am assuming you pay the premium rate and then the cheap rate on top of that? 

I hope I am wrong or a lot of people may be unwittingly running up massive bills without realising it?

Best advice or opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems to me that something is very wrong. We average about 1.500 per year.
We have 2 computers on all day, all the normal electrical items for every day living and the television is usually on a music station while we are working. Our pool pump.

Jac I have a question for you. Do you have someone lookingafter your pool while you are not here? Do they have a key to your house?
The reason I ask is because we know of many cases where pool cleaners just leave pumps running 24hours to save themsleves the bother of going to clean the pools. Then when the owner is due to come out they go and reset the timers.
Aslo we know of many cases where key holders have rented properties out during the owners absence. 
To get the sort of electricity bills you have, something, somewhere is wrong.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

What are the gold stars for?? I now have two but why or how I dunno. Perhaps if I was from Yorkshire I would rate another 18? hahaha


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Johnio0312 said:


> What are the gold stars for?? I now have two but why or how I dunno. Perhaps if I was from Yorkshire I would rate another 18? hahaha


Can we please keep to the topic of the thread.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I find electricity to be expensive, but I am paying less than 600 Euros a year, even with this very cold winter, for a 2-bedroom villa. Jac's electricity is outrageous and something is out of whack. I'm no expert, but I think running the pool pump 4 hours a day when the pool is not in use is too much - those pumps use a lot of electricity. I would take it down to 2 hours every other day.

Anyway, I find costs generally reasonable for most things. Gas (petrol) is expensive compared to the USA, but I drive less. My biggest savings is in the area of health insurance and health care. It is very expensive in the USA.


----------

